
Firefox phased deprecation of browser FTP from v77 - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/20/firefox_deprecates_ftp/
======
notRobot
> is way behind Chrome

Idk man, I don't see this as a great thing. I like having access to FTP. I
still use it sometimes.

They claim they're dropping support because its insecure but to me it seems
weird that they continue to support insecure HTTP but not FTP?

Also, secure FTP is a thing. I wish they'd keep supporting FTP but I guess
it's additional code to maintain that isn't used often...

